# getting a suit measured and made



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

anyone know places u can get a decently priced suit made? Need for weddings. Never needed one in dubai.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I've used:

Parmar Tailoring (Meena Bazaar - Bur Dubai) - Quite expensive, slick service, high quality craftmanship although the insides of the legs started to bobble as a result of minor rubbage after one wear.

Kachins (Tamani Hotel - Marina) - Got some shirts made here, quality of fabric not great, the odd loose thread needing pulled out too. Their Bur Dubai branch is one of the most popular in Dubai though so may cut corners at the Marina branch perhaps.

Coventry Tailoring (Satwa - opposite Post Office and down a lane) - Dirt cheap, good quality craftmanship, you'll need to provide your own material but they tell you where to go and how much to get. Would recommend.

Made II Measure (Jumeira Beach Road) - avoid like the plague. Took ages to make from first measuring (about 6 weeks) and did a rushed finishing job after I lost my patience and started making a scene. Few weeks later (2 days ago), I noticed the suit jacket doesn't have any buttons so took it back to get it sorted, they said they'd do their best to get it back to me that evening. Still don't have it, not heard a peep from them.

These reviews on Time Out may be useful too: Men?s tailoring in Dubai - The Knowledge Features - TimeOutDubai.com


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

HAve you heard anything about Viva Tailors in Satwa? Was thinking of getting some pants made there... let me know.


----------



## howdy (Jul 5, 2011)

Saville Row at JBR. I had a couple of shirts made but wasnt impressed


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Royal Tailors in Karama are very good - I've been using them for over ten years and have loads of shirts and suits from them. You can buy your fabric from them or bring your own.

Driving down Sheikh Kalifa Bin Zayed Road towards Bur Juman and the creek (heading away from the World Trade Centre) turn right at Pizza Hut (after the "new" big Spinneys on your left) down Street 11. They're halfway down on the RHS. There's meter parking outside and a Municipality car park opposite.

Not the cheapest but very good.


----------



## Callahan (Apr 22, 2011)

GlabrousD said:


> Royal Tailors in Karama are very good - I've been using them for over ten years and have loads of shirts and suits from them. You can buy your fabric from them or bring your own.
> 
> Driving down Sheikh Kalifa Bin Zayed Road towards Bur Juman and the creek (heading away from the World Trade Centre) turn right at Pizza Hut (after the "new" big Spinneys on your left) down Street 11. They're halfway down on the RHS. There's meter parking outside and a Municipality car park opposite.
> 
> Not the cheapest but very good.



Thanks for you informations. Please let me know how much the shirts are roughly.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Ten years ago it was AED40 to make a shirt - now it's about 55. The cost of the fabric depends on your choice of quality... Indian, Egyptian, Swiss or Japanese cotton in no particular order. Or polyester if you're cheap and love to sweat! 

I've had over 50 shirts from them... some of them a bit tatty but still going strong. I don't want to throw them away as they're so comfortable


----------



## Callahan (Apr 22, 2011)

GlabrousD said:


> Ten years ago it was AED40 to make a shirt - now it's about 55. The cost of the fabric depends on your choice of quality... Indian, Egyptian, Swiss or Japanese cotton in no particular order. Or polyester if you're cheap and love to sweat!
> 
> I've had over 50 shirts from them... some of them a bit tatty but still going strong. I don't want to throw them away as they're so comfortable



Glabrous,

thanks a lot. I had my last shirts from Singapur--finest egyptian quality. I will consider to get some shirts from Royal Tailors. Very helpful hint.


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

GlabrousD said:


> Ten years ago it was AED40 to make a shirt - now it's about 55. The cost of the fabric depends on your choice of quality... Indian, Egyptian, Swiss or Japanese cotton in no particular order. Or polyester if you're cheap and love to sweat!
> 
> I've had over 50 shirts from them... some of them a bit tatty but still going strong. I don't want to throw them away as they're so comfortable


Do they do women's dress pants too? What is the approximate cost?


----------



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

is that 55 inclusove of material?


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

RPG said:


> is that 55 inclusove of material?


Nope - the fabric can cost from AED60 to 200 depending on what you chose and where you buy it.


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

saima1215 said:


> Do they do women's dress pants too? What is the approximate cost?


They have made things for my wife as a favour to me... generally speaking they are a gentleman's tailor - that's where their expertise lies. Women tend to be a different shape and you may need a few more adjustments to get exactly what you want.


----------



## Callahan (Apr 22, 2011)

Have been there in the morning. Their name is Royal Fashion and the prices are:

1. top italian quality ( the best they have got ) is AED 373

2. italian quality for normal use is AED 240

Hope this helps.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Callahan said:


> Have been there in the morning. Their name is Royal Fashion and the prices are:
> 
> 1. top italian quality ( the best they have got ) is AED 373
> 
> ...


Awesome!! But what is that price for?
Shirt?
Pants?
Coat?
Shirt+pants+coat?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Callahan (Apr 22, 2011)

w_man said:


> Awesome!! But what is that price for?
> Shirt?
> Pants?
> Coat?
> ...




I forgot to mention it.....SHIRTS


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Callahan said:


> Have been there in the morning. Their name is Royal Fashion and the prices are:
> 
> 1. top italian quality ( the best they have got ) is AED 373
> 
> ...


Oops! OK Royal Fashion not Tailors... I'm rubbish with names. 

You can buy cheaper cotton from Depaks and get the shirts made by Royal - you can also get a better selection of colours & patterns that way.

Anyhow Royal are great guys and have always given me excellent service.


----------



## Callahan (Apr 22, 2011)

GlabrousD said:


> Oops! OK Royal Fashion not Tailors... I'm rubbish with names.
> 
> You can buy cheaper cotton from Depaks and get the shirts made by Royal - you can also get a better selection of colours & patterns that way.
> 
> Anyhow Royal are great guys and have always given me excellent service.



 Glabrous, no problem ......I found them anyhow ...:clap2:

From my point of view I will give them an order for a couple of shirts.

I had a good feeling in their shop.


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Callahan said:


> Glabrous, no problem ......I found them anyhow ...:clap2:
> 
> From my point of view I will give them an order for a couple of shirts.
> 
> I had a good feeling in their shop.


Good news Callahan - please let us know how you find the shirts & the service.

Checking my diary I haven't had a new shirt for over a year... time for another visit I think! 

Cheers, GD.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I just saw this deal on Cobone so I thought I'd post it here since a few people were looking at Royal Fashion. Hope I'm not breaking any rules of the forum by posting a link but I am not affiliated with Royal Fashion nor am I getting anything by posting this link.

Cobone: Look classy in a custom-made suit for 1,199 AED instead of 2,650 AED


----------

